# b14 rear beam



## jonnyxvedge (May 2, 2012)

picked up a rear beam from a 200sx se-r to swap on my b14 sentra to convert rear drums to disc. the kid was talking about having to swap to an sr20 master cylinder or changing the proportioning valves. any help? thanks.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

I have seen a few rear brake drum to disc conversions take place but not once did I see them swap master cylinders or brake boosters... just swapped in the disc, bled the sytem and they worked perfectly.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might want to check the part numbers between the two and see if they are different. I don't think the master cylinders are different, but not sure on the proportioning valves.


----------



## jonnyxvedge (May 2, 2012)

Thanks dude, I think I'm just going to run it with the stock GA stuff and see what happens.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if i remember correctly, the 98 200SX SE had the same front brakes as the SE-R from previous years. i did the same swap to SE-R rear disc brakes and didn't have to change the master cylinder. I did, however, rebuild the rear calipers and change out the brake lines while i had the hydraulics opened up.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I ran 2000nx fronts and SER rear discs on my 97 Sentra. Yes the travel was longer than before, and yes in a perfect world you would change out the master cylinder and prop valve.
One nice forum member sent me the specs for master cylinders and the Altima one looked like a easily available alternative.
if you want this let me know and i will look for it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> if i remember correctly, the 98 200SX SE had the same front brakes as the SE-R from previous years.


Correct.

97 and earlier were an inch smaller

1993 2000nx about inch bigger, 26 mm thick...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

IanH said:


> I ran 2000nx fronts and SER rear discs on my 97 Sentra. Yes the travel was longer than before, and yes in a perfect world you would change out the master cylinder and prop valve.
> One nice forum member sent me the specs for master cylinders and the Altima one looked like a easily available alternative.
> if you want this let me know and i will look for it.


Ok, for everybody's benefit here is the MC data I was given...
MC diameters of each of the cars in question and see if it helps:

B14 Sentra/200sx without ABS - 13/16"
B14 Sentra/200sx with ABS - 7/8"

U13 Altima without ABS - 15/16"
U13 Altima with ABS - 1"

As you can see, the ABS versions are 1/16" larger than the non-ABS versions on each car. The Altima MCs are 2/16" larger than the B14 MC of the same type. 

On a related side note, it is not possible to put a non-ABS MC onto an ABS equipped Sentra/200sx (the ABS MCs have two ports, the non-ABS MCs have four).


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

AD22VF front brakes


Brake Disc
front (257 x 26mm)
for models w/ ABS
Year: 7/1992- 

Here's the part numbers I found when I did my brakes back in August 2000.


Rotors:
BENDIX 141794 $70.54
RAYBESTOS 96280 $66.54
DELCO/DURASTOP 18A517 $61.79

CALIPERS:
L126784 Lt Hand
L126785 Rt Hand

CARDONE F LEFT 17-1441
CARDONE F RIGHT 17-1440
RAYBESTOS F LEFT RC10156
RAYBESTOS F RIGHT RC10155
AUTO SPECIALTY F LEFT 40-51090
AUTO SPECIALTY F RIGHT 40-51089

Hope this helps.

Chris Scarpulla
92 SE-R

The Wagner loaded calipers are:

L126784 Lt Hand
L126785 Rt Hand

These are loaded with semi-metallic pads.


----------

